# Bagged *VIP* GS



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Bagged *VIP* Lexus GS300 VIDEO PG 2!!!*

Whats up guys, I dont really post on vortex much anymore ever since i got my Lexus. Figured i'd show you guys what ive been up to lately and yes i do still have my 20th! I saw that mike gilbert posted up some other great shots of my car so heres some more! enjoy! 


















































photo:curt roy
VW content: Picture of my 20th! 









_Modified by blkmrkt at 1:36 PM 11-27-2009_


_Modified by blkmrkt at 10:40 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ballin!


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

sick


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like the new wheels man!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looks sick!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

looks good walker, that rear stretch is so nuts


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

dope


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_looks good walker, that rear stretch is so nuts

hahah i rolled through this like local car meet the other weekend, there were pretty much just like s2k and subaru fools there. Those guys just dont understand why people stretch tires, they were sayin on their forum that they wouldnt drive my car because the stretch is too gnarly. They are all ignorant p ussies, i drift with my tires this stretched and s hit dont pop off the bead! They think like a 245 on 9.5 is hella stretch haha, I guess if the barcode on the tire is showing then its not okay. fools makes me laugh












_Modified by blkmrkt at 10:44 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmrkt* »_
hahah i rolled through this like local car meet the other weekend, there were pretty much just like s2k and subaru fools there. Those guys just dont understand why people stretch tires, they were sayin on their forum that they wouldnt drive my car because the stretch is too gnarly. They are all ignorant p ussies, i drift with my tires this stretched and s hit dont pop off the bead! They think like a 245 on 9.5 is hella stretch haha, I guess if the barcode on the tire is showing then its not okay. fools makes me laugh








i love seeing the barcode on my 215/45s on 9.5s








Your car is pretty sick though man. Its funny i hate vip style wheels, but they just look so god damn good once they are on a layed out lexus like yours

_Modified by blkmrkt at 10:44 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*

legit GS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

setup??


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_setup??

x2, looks ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwgliin05)*

loving everything about this GS how much is the rear camber looks sweet.We need moar.


----------



## Ben Franklin (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

S.A.F.!


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ben Franklin)*

love it


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

im running the uas aerosport bagover coil setup. car goes low and rides super good. As far as more camber goes i just need to pick up some ikeya formula rear upper control arms, you can get literally like -12 degrees out of the rear!!!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*

Rear camber looks perfect as is, imo. I wouldn't add any more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ben Franklin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben Franklin* »_S.A.F.!

x2


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

You live in Mill creek? I saw your car parked by the UW book store, in the mill creek town center deal


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_You live in Mill creek? I saw your car parked by the UW book store, in the mill creek town center deal

yeah i work in the mill creek towncenter. i'm sure you've seen some of my other cars parked out there as well.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*

car sucks walker. you should dale earnhardt it into a wall. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
j/k - Looks great man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cool Me (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

what tires did you use to stretch? car looks amazing!!!  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Hawaiian Sucker Punch)*

thanks mark!!

tires are federal 595's, i run these wheels on my drift car sometimes so they are an affordable tire that smoke a lot


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*

That is amazing. I'm planning on airing my GS as well. Are you on stock struts? What are the specs on your wheels and tires? And camber specs?










_Modified by tmvw at 7:23 PM 11-26-2009_


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*

damn looks hot....


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tonyb2580)*

I love it. 
I buy VIP CAR every month at the local Asian market.... Youve nailed the look!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JLF)*

thanks for all the comments guys
Not sure the exact amount of camber(havent had my car on an alignment rack), but thats as much as i get with the bags all the way down. As far as wheel specs, they are 18x9.5 +6 and 18x11 -1. tires are 215/35/18 and 225/40/18










_Modified by blkmrkt at 6:14 PM 12-8-2009_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*

Love these pics man!! Need to get the Jag done so we can go do a shoot with Gilbert and the lady.


----------



## B. Elliott Karnes (Oct 19, 2006)

Dang, that is gorgeous man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BackflipBongrip (Sep 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

love it..looks killer.


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Love these pics man!! Need to get the Jag done so we can go do a shoot with Gilbert and the lady.

yes you do mark!!! are you planning to come back to uw winter quarter? we need to post up next to eachother!!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmrkt* »_
yes you do mark!!! are you planning to come back to uw winter quarter? we need to post up next to eachother!!

Was parked next to you yesterday for a few when I was out there. Haha. Looks amazing in person!!


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

insanity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Was parked next to you yesterday for a few when I was out there. Haha. Looks amazing in person!!















thanks bro was that when i was in the handicap spot? haha


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmrkt* »_thanks bro was that when i was in the handicap spot? haha

I dont remember, top level of parking garage in the corner.


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

VIDEO of my GS!!!!!! heres a little edit my bro put together real fast..look for a better one with rolling action in the near future!! 

http://www.vimeo.com/8495691


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*

Lookin' good, man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blkmrkt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmrkt* »_
They think like a 245 on 9.5 is hella stretch haha, I guess if the barcode on the tire is showing then its not okay. fools makes me laugh









245 on a 9.5 isn't bad at all. i ran 215/40's on a 9.5 at one point








car looks great, love the stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
245 on a 9.5 isn't bad at all. i ran 215/40's on a 9.5 at one point








car looks great, love the stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man!
yea the front wheels of my lexus are 9.5's and im actually running a 215/35..ultimate stretch!!


----------



## billmongold (Feb 20, 2008)

dude this thing is nuts. i love those cars


----------



## drewmk2 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (billmongold)*

sick!! abbitts videos are getting dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (drewmk2)*

HELLAFLUSH did a rad feature peep it!!
http://fatlace.com/hellaflush/....html


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Where do you even find wheels like this. I am jealous.


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (#Michgo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#Michgo* »_Where do you even find wheels like this. I am jealous.

japan!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (blkmrkt)*

congrats man, looking fresh


----------

